# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ

## Αλεξία10

Καλημέρα
Άλλη μια νύχτα με τρέμουλο ναυτία ασφυξία. Την ημέρα είναι πολύ σπάνια σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη αυτή η καταραμένη κρίση

----------


## Nikolas73

πιες ένα χαμομήλι απόψε κατά τις 9-10 το βράδυ. Γιατί δεν ξαπλώνεις τώρα?

----------


## Αλεξία10

Το έχω δοκιμάσει το χαμομήλι. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν με πιάνει ο ύπνος. Κοιμάμαι κανονικά και μετά από 30 - 40 λεπτά με πιάνει σχεδόν κάθε φορά αυτή η κρίση.

----------


## Nikolas73

έχεις δοκιμάσει να έχεις ένα φωτάκι ανοιχτό?

----------


## george1520

> Το έχω δοκιμάσει το χαμομήλι. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν με πιάνει ο ύπνος. Κοιμάμαι κανονικά και μετά από 30 - 40 λεπτά με πιάνει σχεδόν κάθε φορά αυτή η κρίση.


Το έχουμε συζητήσει. Βάλε κάμερα να δεις τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει και μετά βλέπεις τι κάνεις. Τώρα αυτό που δεν σε αφήνει να κοιμηθείς είναι ο φόβος. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις και τι φοβάσαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει ότι μπορούσα. Ακόμα και να αλλάξω δωμάτιο ή κρεβάτι. Τίποτα ακόμα και το μεσημέρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος στον καναπέ πάλι το ίδιο γίνεται. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι είναι διαταραχές ύπνου και όχι κρίση πανικού όπως πίστευα. Το πιο τρομακτικό σε όλο αυτό είναι το τρέμουλο που συνεχίζει και αφού ξυπνάω...

----------


## george1520

> Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει ότι μπορούσα. Ακόμα και να αλλάξω δωμάτιο ή κρεβάτι. Τίποτα ακόμα και το μεσημέρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος στον καναπέ πάλι το ίδιο γίνεται. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι είναι διαταραχές ύπνου και όχι κρίση πανικού όπως πίστευα. Το πιο τρομακτικό σε όλο αυτό είναι το τρέμουλο που συνεχίζει και αφού ξυπνάω...


Εχεις δοκιμάσει να αλλάξεις ζωή; μου θυμίζεις το ποίημα του καβάφη "η πόλις".

----------


## Αλεξία10

Δεν γίνεται τίποτα πριν από αυτό γιατί μου έχει τύχει και μεσημέρι που δεν ήμουν μόνη στο σαλόνι κιόλας. Μου λένε ότι απλά άρχισα να τρέμω σε σημείο να κουνιέται και ο καναπές.. Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

Όχι, ζωή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει ότι μπορούσα. Ακόμα και να αλλάξω δωμάτιο ή κρεβάτι. Τίποτα ακόμα και το μεσημέρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος στον καναπέ πάλι το ίδιο γίνεται. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι είναι διαταραχές ύπνου και όχι κρίση πανικού όπως πίστευα. Το πιο τρομακτικό σε όλο αυτό είναι το τρέμουλο που συνεχίζει και αφού ξυπνάω...


πολύ ωραία, πας σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν έχετε συζητήσει το ενδεχόμενο να πάρεις για κάποιο διάστημα κάποιο υπνωτικό ώστε να μπορείς να ξεκουράζεσαι? Εγώ πριν 16 χρόνια είχα μια πολύ σοβαρή φάση ΓΑΔ που δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, ξύπναγα καθε 5-10 λεπτά με τρόμο, οπότε ψυχολόγος που πήγα τότε στο ΙΚΑ για 5 λεπτά μου έγραψε το stilnox και ξεράθηκα στον ύπνο. Σε 15 μερες μόνος μου το μείωσα σε μισό χάπι, και μετά από άλλες 15 μέρες το έκοψα εντελώς.

----------


## Sonia

Εγώ νομίζω ότι μπορεί να είναι συνδιασμός πραγμάτων, λίγο το αυχενικό, λίγο το άγχος, λίγο κάτι άλλο. Ωστόσο αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα και η ψυχολόγος επιμένει ότι δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητάς της, γιατί δεν πας σε ιατρείο ύπνου; Ξέρω τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα που έχουν πάει και έχουν βοηθηθεί πολύ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Nikolas73 ξέρεις φοβάμαι λίγο τα χάπια με την εξάρτηση τις παρενέργειες κτλ. Και η ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει ότι αν δεν λυθούν κάποια τουλάχιστον από τα θέματα μου δεν θα καλυτερέψει η κατάσταση. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ιατρείο ύπνου; πες με αμορφοτη αλλά δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Sonia

Υπάρχουν σε αρκετά δημόσια νοσοκομεία πλέον, τουλάχιστον στις μεγαλύτερες πόλεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ωραία θα το ψάξω και αυτό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## elis

παρε πρωτεινεσ σπανε τα νευρα σου απο τουσ καφεδεσ ειναι κ τα τσιγαρα θελει γυμναστικη η φαση

----------


## elis

ολα τα συμπληρωματα και φαρμακα που πρεπει να παρεισ μαγνησιο βιταμινη ντε ωμεγα3 πολυβιταμινεσ φαρμακα μυοχαλαρωτικο αλγκοφρεν νουροφεν κορτιζονη και κατι αλλο τωρα δε θυμαμαι καθεσε ολη μερα πινεισ καφεδεσ τσιγαρα οταν βγαινεισ πινεισ αλκοολ και μετα λεσ τι επαθα τιποτα δεν επαθεσ οτι παθαμε ολοι εγω το παθα στα 32 δεν εχεισ ψυχολογικα δεν εχεισ τιποτα παρε ενα γιατρο και ρωτα λεγεται burnout αυτο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> παρε πρωτεινεσ σπανε τα νευρα σου απο τουσ καφεδεσ ειναι κ τα τσιγαρα θελει γυμναστικη η φαση


Από καφέδες και τσιγάρα άλλο τίποτα...

----------


## elis

απο τον καφε αδυνατησαν τα νευρα σου καθεσε ολη μερα αμα κινεισαι δεν παθαινεισ τιποτα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> ολα τα συμπληρωματα και φαρμακα που πρεπει να παρεισ μαγνησιο βιταμινη ντε ωμεγα3 πολυβιταμινεσ φαρμακα μυοχαλαρωτικο αλγκοφρεν νουροφεν κορτιζονη και κατι αλλο τωρα δε θυμαμαι καθεσε ολη μερα πινεισ καφεδεσ τσιγαρα οταν βγαινεισ πινεισ αλκοολ και μετα λεσ τι επαθα τιποτα δεν επαθεσ οτι παθαμε ολοι εγω το παθα στα 32 δεν εχεισ ψυχολογικα δεν εχεισ τιποτα παρε ενα γιατρο και ρωτα λεγεται burnout αυτο


Δεν έχω πάθει burnout γιατί κοιμάμαι δεν δυσκολεύομαι να με πιάσει ο ύπνος. Απλά με ξυπνάει το τρέμουλο

----------


## elis

ειχεσ μια φυσιολογικη ζωη λιγο γυμναστικη λιγο παρεεσ λιγο σχεσεισ και λιγο δουλεια τωρα σε επισε η κριση τησ ηλικιασ και πινεισ καφεδεσ και τσιγαρα και κλαταρεσ αν θεσ διαβαζεισ απο το 15 και μετα διαφορα θεματα και προσπαθησε να κρινεισ για να γλυτωσεισ τον ψυχιατρο τα φαρμακα και ολα αυτα φαινεται απο τον τροπο που γραφεισ αμα σπουδασεσ τι ψυχολογικα το πολυ να εχεισ αγχοσ αυτο που εχεισ ειναι απο τουσ καφεδεσ και τα τσιγαρα πηγαινε σε ενα παθολογο και ζητα συμπληρωματα κι εγω το ιδιο εχω και ενημερωνομαι γενικα γιατι ολα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη αν θεσ κατσε συζητα αλλα ψυχολογικα δεν εχεισ αυτα

----------


## george1520

> ειχεσ μια φυσιολογικη ζωη λιγο γυμναστικη λιγο παρεεσ λιγο σχεσεισ και λιγο δουλεια τωρα σε επισε η κριση τησ ηλικιασ και πινεισ καφεδεσ και τσιγαρα και κλαταρεσ αν θεσ διαβαζεισ απο το 15 και μετα διαφορα θεματα και προσπαθησε να κρινεισ για να γλυτωσεισ τον ψυχιατρο τα φαρμακα και ολα αυτα φαινεται απο τον τροπο που γραφεισ αμα σπουδασεσ τι ψυχολογικα το πολυ να εχεισ αγχοσ αυτο που εχεισ ειναι απο τουσ καφεδεσ και τα τσιγαρα πηγαινε σε ενα παθολογο και ζητα συμπληρωματα κι εγω το ιδιο εχω και ενημερωνομαι γενικα γιατι ολα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη αν θεσ κατσε συζητα αλλα ψυχολογικα δεν εχεισ αυτα


Μία φυσιολογική ζωη; μααααλιστα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μία φυσιολογική ζωη; μααααλιστα..


Φυσιολογικοτατη....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> ειχεσ μια φυσιολογικη ζωη λιγο γυμναστικη λιγο παρεεσ λιγο σχεσεισ και λιγο δουλεια τωρα σε επισε η κριση τησ ηλικιασ και πινεισ καφεδεσ και τσιγαρα και κλαταρεσ αν θεσ διαβαζεισ απο το 15 και μετα διαφορα θεματα και προσπαθησε να κρινεισ για να γλυτωσεισ τον ψυχιατρο τα φαρμακα και ολα αυτα φαινεται απο τον τροπο που γραφεισ αμα σπουδασεσ τι ψυχολογικα το πολυ να εχεισ αγχοσ αυτο που εχεισ ειναι απο τουσ καφεδεσ και τα τσιγαρα πηγαινε σε ενα παθολογο και ζητα συμπληρωματα κι εγω το ιδιο εχω και ενημερωνομαι γενικα γιατι ολα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη αν θεσ κατσε συζητα αλλα ψυχολογικα δεν εχεισ αυτα


Ποια κρίση ηλικίας; και τι σχέση έχει το αν έχει σπουδάσει κάποιος; δηλαδή όποιος έχει σπουδάσει είναι ήρεμα και ωραία κάπου και απλά κάθεται;

----------


## george1520

> Ποια κρίση ηλικίας; και τι σχέση έχει το αν έχει σπουδάσει κάποιος; δηλαδή όποιος έχει σπουδάσει είναι ήρεμα και ωραία κάπου και απλά κάθεται;


Ειμαι ήρεμα και ωραία κάπου και απλά κάθομαι εγώ πάντως..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειμαι ήρεμα και ωραία κάπου και απλά κάθομαι εγώ πάντως..


Εσύ...και χαίρομαι γι αυτό. Αλλά όχι απαραίτητα όσοι έχουν σπουδάσει

----------


## george1520

> Εσύ...και χαίρομαι γι αυτό. Αλλά όχι απαραίτητα όσοι έχουν σπουδάσει


Πλάκα έκανα. Προφανώς

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πλάκα έκανα. Προφανώς


Ναι το κατάλαβα. Αλλά είναι ωραία να είσαι στα αλήθεια κάπου ωραία και να κάθεσαι. Ωραία μέσα σου εννοώ.

----------


## Vox

> Ναι έχω δοκιμάσει ότι μπορούσα. Ακόμα και να αλλάξω δωμάτιο ή κρεβάτι. Τίποτα ακόμα και το μεσημέρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος στον καναπέ πάλι το ίδιο γίνεται. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι είναι διαταραχές ύπνου και όχι κρίση πανικού όπως πίστευα. Το πιο τρομακτικό σε όλο αυτό είναι το τρέμουλο που συνεχίζει και αφού ξυπνάω...


Με νευρολόγο έχεις μιλήσει;

Ανεξάρτητα όμως από αυτό, σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να δοκιμάσεις εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς. Αν και το συγκεκριμένο εκχύλισμα συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται κατά περίσταση όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη, μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πλήρες πρόγραμμα τριών εβδομάδων. Αν ξέρεις γαλλικά και ενδιαφέρεσαι, μπορώ να σκανάρω την αντίστοιχη σελίδα από το εγχειρίδιο που έχω για να δεις περί τίνος πρόκειται. Ειδάλλως μπορώ να γράψω εδώ μια περίληψη. 

Η αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που γνωρίζω (διαφορετική, αλλά υπάρχουν αναλογίες) είναι μιας κοπέλας που έτριζε τα δόντια της στον ύπνο και πονούσε όλη μέρα στα σαγόνια. Το ξεπέρασε με τη συκιά. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν πρόκειται για φάρμακο και δεν υπάρχουν παρενέργειες.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με νευρολόγο έχεις μιλήσει;
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα όμως από αυτό, σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να δοκιμάσεις εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς. Αν και το συγκεκριμένο εκχύλισμα συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται κατά περίσταση όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη, μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πλήρες πρόγραμμα τριών εβδομάδων. Αν ξέρεις γαλλικά και ενδιαφέρεσαι, μπορώ να σκανάρω την αντίστοιχη σελίδα από το εγχειρίδιο που έχω για να δεις περί τίνος πρόκειται. Ειδάλλως μπορώ να γράψω εδώ μια περίληψη. 
> 
> Η αντίστοιχη περίπτωση που γνωρίζω (διαφορετική, αλλά υπάρχουν αναλογίες) είναι μιας κοπέλας που έτριζε τα δόντια της στον ύπνο και πονούσε όλη μέρα στα σαγόνια. Το ξεπέρασε με τη συκιά. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν πρόκειται για φάρμακο και δεν υπάρχουν παρενέργειες.


Καλησπέρα 
Ναι αν μπορείς να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες γι αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε. 
Με νευρολογο έχω μιλήσει αλλά δεν βρήκε εξήγηση γιατί με πιάνει μόνο όταν κοιμάμαι. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση.

----------


## Vox

> Ναι αν μπορείς να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες γι αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε.


ΟΚ, βλέπω ότι η περίληψη που έχω κατά νου υπάρχει και στο ίντερνετ. Εδώ ακριβώς.

----------


## Vox

> Από καφέδες και τσιγάρα άλλο τίποτα...


Γιατί έτσι; Ρημάζεις το κορμάκι σου μ' αυτά. Καμία θεραπεία δεν μπορεί να φέρει αποτέλεσμα αν κάνεις κατάχρηση σε διεγερτικές ουσίες. Χώρια το τσιγάρο ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατί έτσι; Ρημάζεις το κορμάκι σου μ' αυτά. Καμία θεραπεία δεν μπορεί να φέρει αποτέλεσμα αν κάνεις κατάχρηση σε διεγερτικές ουσίες. Χώρια το τσιγάρο ...


Αν κόψω και αυτό δεν θα μου μείνει τίποτα. Χώρια που δεν μπορώ

----------


## Vox

> Αν κόψω και αυτό δεν θα μου μείνει τίποτα.


Με όλο το σεβασμό, αλλά ... σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι διεγερτικές ουσίες με φαρμακολογικό προφίλ και «δηλητήρια» (εντός και εκτός εισαγωγικών) είναι ό,τι απομένει. 




> Χώρια που δεν μπορώ


Παραδέχεσαι ότι έχεις εθιστεί;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με όλο το σεβασμό, αλλά ... σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι διεγερτικές ουσίες με φαρμακολογικό προφίλ και «δηλητήρια» (εντός και εκτός εισαγωγικών) είναι ό,τι απομένει. 
> 
> 
> Παραδέχεσαι ότι έχεις εθιστεί;


Στο τσιγάρο; Ναι το παραδέχομαι. Έχω εθιστεί.. Χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## Vox

> Στο τσιγάρο;


Και στον καφέ. Η καφεΐνη είναι ουσία με διάφορες ανεπιθύμητες δράσεις στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, και ο εθισμός είναι μία από αυτές.




> Ναι το παραδέχομαι. Έχω εθιστεί.. Χρόνια τώρα.


Πολύ κρίμα, και το ξέρεις βέβαια.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και στον καφέ. Η καφεΐνη είναι ουσία με διάφορες ανεπιθύμητες δράσεις στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, και ο εθισμός είναι μία από αυτές.
> 
> 
> Πολύ κρίμα, και το ξέρεις βέβαια.


Το ξέρω.. Διστυχως έχω εθιστεί και στα δύο.

----------

